# Aussie youtubers



## Cory Watson (Mar 11, 2019)

Hi all! I know there has been a few threads on this in the past but none of them are recent so I’m wondering if there is any Aussie reptile youtubers out there that are still active? Tried searching the ones in the older threads but a lot of them aren’t making videos anymore so if there is any out there drop a link below! I’d love to see more videos of our native reptiles rather than all the ball pythons, hognose and retics that are all over YouTube


----------



## Bl69aze (Mar 11, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/user/CrittaCam

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCY_U35nDthsXc1C-jLko6kA

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCOKkyhX1bXSry1K11KlfEpQ


----------



## Cory Watson (Mar 11, 2019)

Bl69aze said:


> https://www.youtube.com/user/CrittaCam
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCY_U35nDthsXc1C-jLko6kA
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCOKkyhX1bXSry1K11KlfEpQ



You are an absolute legend! This will keep me busy for a while haha


----------



## LilithLeChat (Mar 12, 2019)

I’ve got one, but it’s not educational or anything, just my snakes doing snakey things lol.


----------



## Cory Watson (Mar 12, 2019)

LilithLeChat said:


> I’ve got one, but it’s not educational or anything, just my snakes doing snakey things lol.




I’m not fussed on educational or not I just love seeing other herpers collections! Drop a link below? I’d love to see your videos!


----------



## LilithLeChat (Mar 12, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCK1V2aVut3hSOMu-Pk4BA7A


----------



## Herpetology (Mar 12, 2019)

There are a lot of good Aussie channels  although some of them
Have stopped


----------



## Bl69aze (Mar 12, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCX_RU6S7R-U84yUwqW76ONQ?view_as=subscriber My channel - if ur interested, just random feeds


----------



## Abstractivity (Mar 13, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCFM1_BXyxrGGH3KusCkSo8w I dont know what people think about this youtuber she probably has some differing views to most keepers but she knows how to look after her snakes.


----------

